# Dexter 1957 series?



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Does anyone has any expirience with these shoes?

https://www.shoeline.com/asp/Showall.asp?Gender=Mens&DivisionCode=129&Price=0&PageNo=1000&SortType=D

The Warner, Wilton, Webster, and Sullivan don't look too bad if they really are calf leather. Hencho in Mexico on most of them but that calf leather at $150 beats corrected grain made in Asia shoes at $100 doesn't it?

The pennies and beefroll pennies are made in the USA.

20% off this weekend too.

I've got plenty of shoes but this could be an option for someone looking for new calf shoes without paying Alden prices...._if they really are calf_


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> Does anyone has any expirience with these shoes?
> 
> https://www.shoeline.com/asp/Showall.asp?Gender=Mens&DivisionCode=129&Price=0&PageNo=1000&SortType=D
> 
> ...


The Pembroke (penny loafer) looks like a very solid shoe. If both calf and made in the us...and they come in wide. I might have to check them out.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

The post on ivy-style.com brought these to my attention. 

Does anyone have experience with this line? I can't find any indication of where they are produced. Are they really Made in USA?


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up. The Merrimack looks like a cool weekend shoe. Very tempting...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, you just blew my mind! :icon_hailthee:

With Harry Alfond's demise, and Berkshire Hathaway's closing of the Dexter factory in Dexter Maine, and selling the brand, Dexter became just another off-shore empty name populated largely with junk. But I note that many of the models you linked to are American made. If the shoes are anything like what Dexter was before BH closed them down, they're pretty darn good shoes. I think I still have 5 or 6 pair.

The pre-sale Dexter made decent middle quality tradtional American shoes. This worked best for their casual shoes which had true American casual style, very comfortable lasts and were surprisingly durable. They don't compare to a top quality Northampton shoe, but that's not what they were, and perhaps are once again.

If these shoes share any of the virtues of the old Dexter, and they look as if they may, yeah go out buy some! They'll be good comfortable, stylish value. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Very interesting. I've been wanting a pair of brown bit loafers for quite some time, so I took a chance on the "Gilford." For $179, it seems like a bargain, and it's available in wide.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

This came up in another thread, but I noticed that the description for the USA-made loafers all say "full-grain leather" which is not the same as calf. Another member who actually purchased a pair said that he was unhappy with the material.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, we'll see. People here have been disappointed with pretty much everything, so there's no accounting for taste.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought a pair of Gilfords a couple years ago and they are identical to the Alden Cape Cod horsebit loafer. They look to be made at the same factory.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ So I've heard. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Not being a bit loafer type of guy but a big fan of tassles, I put a total of $92 and some change for a pair of the Surry model (https://www.shoeline.com/asp/dcpitem.asp?style=IDS1025-2). I'll try to remember to follow up with the forum once I get them in hand.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Weren't some of these shoes (like the bit loafer) supposedly made by Alden, and identical to their Cape Cod line?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If memory serves, Alden doesn't make the Cape Cod line themselves...they outsource it to the same Maine manufacturer who does the shoes for Dexter. Hence, the similarity.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

I've yet to receive the shoes I ordered, but the shipping notificiation indicates that they were drop shipped. They were shipped from South Portland, ME, not Shoeline's "service address" of Andover, MA.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

As others have noted, the Dexter shoes are identical to the Alden Cape Cod bit loafers, and no doubt are made in the same factory as Alden's Cape Cod line (which are not made at Alden's main manufacturing facility ). I am not 100% certain on this, but I believe that the factory in question formerly was known as Ansewn. I recall reading on the forums that this facility also is where Polo RL (among others, including Cole Haan) sourced its USA-made shoes back in the day.


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

The factory is Highland's and, as Ron A noted, it was formerly occupied by Ansewn.

Doesn't Alden own Highland?

Also, I don't believe that Ansewn was the only factory producing shoes for Cole Haan. The Rancourt's also did so.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I want a pair of those bits, even if TOPH says they're "post-collegiate." :icon_viking:

Anybody know if the Alden beefrolls are made in that same factory? The Dexter Conway (sounds like a '60s ad man) looks awfully familiar, doesn't it?

EDIT: And if it turns out that all the Aldens made on a last with a name like Hxxx (like the bits and beefrolls) are from Ansewn, does that mean the Alden Mocc Oxford has a cousin in the Dexter Merrimack?


----------



## BiffBiffster (Jul 2, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I want a pair of those bits, even if TOPH says they're "post-collegiate." :icon_viking:
> 
> Anybody know if the Alden beefrolls are made in that same factory? The Dexter Conway (sounds like a '60s ad man) looks awfully familiar, doesn't it?
> 
> EDIT: And if it turns out that all the Aldens made on a last with a name like Hxxx (like the bits and beefrolls) are from Ansewn, does that mean the Alden Mocc Oxford has a cousin in the Dexter Merrimack?


All of the Alden Cape Cods are manufactured in the Highland factory. So it is not a stretch to conceive of the Cape Cods and 1957s as very very similar.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Just bought a pair of the Gilford. Ordered a half size smaller then I regularly do since one review said they run a half size big. If it doesn't work out, back they will go. Also got 15% off with the 'ccsret' coupon code.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

BiffBiffster said:


> All of the Alden Cape Cods are manufactured in the Highland factory. So it is not a stretch to conceive of the Cape Cods and 1957s as very very similar.


Ahh, I didn't realize that the Cape Cods were a line of shoes -- I thought it was a model name for the bit loafer. I'd not seen many of the other Cape Cod Aldens.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

The Merrimack looks exactly like an Alden shoe that I once had. The only difference is that the Merrimack has a lug sole and the Alden has a black vibram gumlite sole.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

fishertw said:


> The Merrimack looks exactly like an Alden shoe that I once had. The only difference is that the Merrimack has a lug sole and the Alden has a black vibram gumlite sole.


Bean has the Monhegan oxford which is similar, but imported. Their Monhegan loafer is also very close to the Kearsarge.

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The Gilfords showed up the other day, but they seem to run 1/2 size too large. Back they go. Hopefully, the 10EE will fit.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Thoughts on quality of leather?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Topsider said:


> The Gilfords showed up the other day, but they seem to run 1/2 size too large. Back they go. Hopefully, the 10EE will fit.


Topsider got the right ones this time and here are photos & discussion of them. They are obviously from the same production line and are the same shoes as the Cape Cod version.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Very pleased with them. Basically the same shoe as the  for nearly half the price. It has me wondering if the rest of Dexter's 1957 line is as good, particularly the Pembroke. You can never have too many penny loafers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread reminds me of an old pair of Dexter longwings I really need to have recrafted...


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Very pleased with them. Basically the same shoe as the  for nearly half the price. It has me wondering if the rest of Dexter's 1957 line is as good, particularly the Pembroke. You can never have too many penny loafers.


Looks like a Gucci-style with a penny strap instead of the bit.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

*...*

I have my pair of Surrys in hand now...pictures coming sooner and later. Very impressed for ~$90!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Himself said:


> Looks like a Gucci-style with a penny strap instead of the bit.


Doesn't every penny loafer...?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Doesn't every penny loafer...?


Look at a Gucci, then a LHS or Weejun... not even close!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Himself said:


> Look at a Gucci, then a LHS or Weejun... not even close!


You mean the way the apron is pulled over the seam instead of being cut off at the edge, like a Weejun, or being a "fake" seam like on the LHS? That's the only feature of those that I associate with Gucci but not Bass.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> You mean the way the apron is pulled over the seam instead of being cut off at the edge, like a Weejun, or being a "fake" seam like on the LHS? That's the only feature of those that I associate with Gucci but not Bass.


The overall shape...


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

It took me a little longer than I hoped to get this done...but here are some pictures of the Dexter 1957 Surry model I ordered from shoeline.com for something like $90 shipped.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

A couple more...(I have no delusions of becoming a professional shoe photographer, by the way...)


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

The sole remainder yet to be posted...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Those look nice. Made in USA! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

So far so good! Highly recommended.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

thoughts on these?

brogueing on a pair of pennies seems kind of odd, but they are only $125 (and 15% off with a coupon code).


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^ I think there's a reason those are on sale. And are the Dexters available anywhere else but that Shoeline place? All they seem to have are double extra wides.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

I've only found them at shoeline...

Maybe contacting the line's Facebook page (sub 40 "likes"...ouch) might provide some further leads?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Something about this thread was nagging me. Then I realized why. I found a very lightly worn pair of 1957 bit loafers in my size last summer at my favorite thrift shop. At least I think that's where I found them. 

They've been in a box with other summer shoes and odds and ends.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

What's better than getting a good deal on some made-in-the-USA shoes? 

Picking up some barely worn made-in-the-USA shoes at the thrift! Great find, Patrick.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't say bit loafers are my thing, but that's a good find.


----------

